
Why SDRs Need to Care About Sand Hill Road - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/sdrs-need-care-sand-hill-road/
======
webmaven
What's an SDR?

I am familiar with SWEs, SWDs, SREs, etc., but the only prominent SDR
definition seems to be "Software Defined Radio".

